# Molette souris : défilement par saccades



## Looutre (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour 

J'ai adopté le macbook air depuis quelques mois déjà et j'adore cet univers. La machine se suffit à elle-même et je n'utilise quasiment jamais la souris car le trackpad est top, mais (il y a un mais), des fois je me sers quand même de mon ancienne souris Logitech 

C'est une souris tout à fait basique, sans fil USB qui fonctionne très bien avec le mac.
Le seul problème c'est que le défilement n'est pas fluide du tout... quand je tourne la molette d'un seul cran, ça descend d'un millimètre, et si je tourne de 2 ou 3 crans ça descend la moitié de la page d'un coup... Pas très pratique.

Dans les réglages de la souris j'ai pas trouvé de solution. Si je touche à la vitesse de défilement ça n'a pas d'influence sur ce problème.
Est-ce normal 

Merci !


----------



## Sly54 (21 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai aussi une Logitech (Performance MX) que j'adore mais qui présentait des lags assez insupportables Un peu avec la molette de défilement mais aussi avec le mouvement de la souris.
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment résoudre mon problème (présent dans toutes mes sessions).

J'ai changé de souris (et de marque de souris) pour une filaire.


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

(j'utilise une MX900 -bluetooth donc- sans problème)

Utilises-tu un logiciel de Logitech sur ton Mac pour cette souris?

Si oui, je dirai de le désinstaller.

Si non, je te dirai de tester un driver alternatif (ne pas toucher aux réglages souris ensuite -ou il faudra réappliquer ce script-) pour voir si ça résoud ton problème:

```
cd ~
curl -O http://ktwit.net/code/killmouseaccel
chmod +x killmouseaccel
./killmouseaccel mouse
```


----------



## Looutre (21 Janvier 2014)

Nope j'ai pas de logiciel pour la souris !
Par contre c'est pas un souci de communication du sans fil, c'est vraiment comme un mauvais paramétrage de la souris... :mouais:

Où dois-je mettre ce code ? je suis nouvelle dans le monde Mac...


----------



## edd72 (21 Janvier 2014)

Dans le Terminal, tu copies et valides chaque ligne.


----------



## ynb (19 Mars 2017)

J'ai le même problème. Cherche pas tu peux pas régler le problème. Apple veut grâce à ce bug de merde, qu'on achète leurs putains de souris?  Apple fait exprès de faire de la merde?


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mars 2017)

Bah ouais.


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2017)

@ynb
Depuis 3 ans, le demandeur a peut-être acheté une autre souris ou un trackpad ?


----------



## dragao13 (20 Mars 2017)

Ou une filaire avec laquelle il s'est étranglé !!!


----------



## Locke (20 Mars 2017)

J'ai une Mighty Mouse depuis 7 ans qui ne sert que pour de la 3D, mais elle est toujours là et ne me pose pas de problème.


----------

